# Mufflers



## 04m6gto (Feb 4, 2007)

HEY GUYS I REALLY NEED SOME INFORMATION ON SOME MUFFLERS.I HAD THEM ON MY 98 Z28.THEY ARE RAVENS AND I HAVE BEEN LOOKING FOR THEM AND CAN'T SEEM TO FIND THEM,SO IF ANY ONE HAS ANY INFO ON THESE PLEASE LET ME KNOW.:confused


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Doesn`t Midas sell Raven mufflers?


----------



## 04m6gto (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks Rukee for the reply,well they did at one time they switch to flomaster.


----------

